# GFS2 und Hardened Stage (2.6.24-hardened-r3)

## simp

Hallo, 

ich versuche seit ein paar Tagen, GFS2 ans laufen zu bekommen. Ich habe das Howto: http://perlstalker.vuser.org/tiki/tiki-index.php?page=gfs+on+Gentoo benutzt. 

Dies Howto verwendet wohl noch GFS1, sofern ich mich nicht irre. Deswegen habe ich das howto ein wenig abgeändert.

Installing:

```
/etc/portage/package.keywords

# Kernel

sys-kernel/linux-headers ~x86

# ISCSI

sys-block/open-iscsi ~x86

# GFS2

sys-fs/gfs ~x86

sys-cluster/gfs-kernel ~x86

sys-cluster/cman ~x86

sys-cluster/cman-headers ~x86

sys-cluster/cman-kernel ~x86

sys-cluster/cman-lib ~x86

sys-cluster/ccs ~x86

sys-cluster/dlm-lib ~x86

sys-cluster/magma ~x86

sys-cluster/magma-plugins ~x86

sys-cluster/dlm ~x86

sys-cluster/dlm-headers ~x86

sys-cluster/dlm-kernel ~x86

sys-cluster/iddev ~x86

sys-cluster/gfs-headers ~x86

sys-cluster/fence ~x86

sys-fs/clvm ~x86

sys-cluster/gnbd ~x86

sys-cluster/gnbd-headers ~x86

sys-cluster/gnbd-kernel ~x86

sys-cluster/openais ~x86

sys-cluster/rgmanager ~x86
```

folgende Pakete sind installiert:

```
[I] sys-cluster/ccs

     Available versions:  1.02.00-r1 1.03.00 (~)1.04.00 (~)2.02.00 (~)2.02.00-r1

     Installed versions:  2.02.00-r1(08:54:03 PM 07/21/2008)

     Homepage:            http://sources.redhat.com/cluster/

     Description:         cluster configuration system to manage the cluster config file

[I] sys-cluster/cman

     Available versions:  1.02.00-r1 1.03.00 (~)1.04.00 (~)2.02.00 (~)2.02.00-r1

     Installed versions:  2.02.00-r1(08:55:12 PM 07/21/2008)

     Homepage:            http://sources.redhat.com/cluster/

     Description:         general-purpose symmetric cluster manager

[I] sys-cluster/cman-lib

     Available versions:  (~)2.02.00 (~)2.02.00-r1

     Installed versions:  2.02.00-r1(08:52:29 PM 07/21/2008)

     Homepage:            http://sources.redhat.com/cluster/

     Description:         A library for cluster management common to the various pieces of Cluster Suite.

[I] sys-cluster/dlm

     Available versions:  1.02.00-r1 1.03.00 (~)1.04.00 (~)2.02.00 (~)2.02.00-r1

     Installed versions:  2.02.00-r1(08:54:17 PM 07/21/2008)

     Homepage:            http://sources.redhat.com/cluster/

     Description:         General-purpose Distributed Lock Manager

[I] sys-cluster/dlm-lib

     Available versions:  (~)2.02.00 (~)2.02.00-r1

     Installed versions:  2.02.00-r1(08:52:49 PM 07/21/2008)

     Homepage:            http://sources.redhat.com/cluster/

     Description:         General-purpose Distributed Lock Manager

[I] sys-cluster/fence

     Available versions:  1.02.00-r1 1.03.00 (~)1.04.00 (~)2.02.00 (~)2.02.00-r1

     Installed versions:  2.02.00-r1(08:54:58 PM 07/21/2008)

     Homepage:            http://sources.redhat.com/cluster/

     Description:         I/O group fencing system

[I] sys-cluster/rgmanager

     Available versions:  1.02.00-r1 (~)1.03.00 (~)1.04.00 (~)2.02.00 (~)2.02.00-r1

     Installed versions:  2.02.00-r1(09:34:51 PM 07/21/2008)

     Homepage:            http://sources.redhat.com/cluster/

     Description:         Clustered resource group manager

[I] sys-fs/gfs

     Available versions:  1.02.00-r1 1.03.00 (~)1.04.00 (~)2.02.00 (~)2.02.00-r1 {doc}

     Installed versions:  2.02.00-r1(08:56:52 PM 07/21/2008)(-doc)

     Homepage:            http://sources.redhat.com/cluster/

     Description:         Shared-disk cluster file system

```

alle Dienste lassen sich nach einer kleinen Änderung auch starten:

 *Quote:*   

> #!/sbin/runscript
> 
> # Copyright 1999-2008 Gentoo Foundation
> 
> # Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License, v2 or later
> ...

 

Dienste sind gestartet:

```
/etc/init.d/cman restart

 * Stopping gfs cluster:

 * Shutting down cluster resource manager ...

 * Waiting for clurgmgrd                                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * Leaving fence domain ...                                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * Stopping fenced ...                                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * Stopping cman ...                                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * Stopping gfs_controld ...                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Stopping dlm_controld ...                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Stopping groupd ...                                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * Stopping ccsd ...                                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * Unloading lock_dlm kernel module ...                                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * Unloading gfs2 kernel module ...                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * Unloading dlm kernel module ...                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * Unmounting ConfigFS ...                                                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * Unloading configfs kernel module ...                                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * Loading dlm kernel module ...                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * Loading lock_dlm kernel module ...                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * Mounting ConfigFS ...                                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * Starting ccsd ...                                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * Starting cman ...                                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * Waiting for quorum (300 secs) ...                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * Starting groupd ...                                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * Starting fenced ...                                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * Joining fence domain ...                                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * Starting dlm_controld ...                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Starting gfs_controld ...                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Starting gfs cluster:

 * Loading gfs2 kernel module ...                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * Starting cluster resource manager ...                                                                                                             [ ok ]
```

und:

```
/etc/init.d/gfs restart

 * Stopping gfs cluster:

 * Starting gfs cluster:

 * Loading gfs2 kernel module ...                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

```

```
lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

lock_dlm               25906  1

gfs2                  355903  1 lock_dlm

dlm                   118527  9 lock_dlm

configfs               31190  2 dlm

ipv6                  263244  24

parport_pc             31505  0

parport                39208  1 parport_pc

i2c_i801               12968  0

e7xxx_edac             11301  0

button                 12566  0

iTCO_wdt               16177  0

edac_core              47521  3 e7xxx_edac

iTCO_vendor_support     8177  1 iTCO_wdt

i2c_core               26888  1 i2c_i801

floppy                 60853  0

pcspkr                  7176  0

```

hosts:

```
/etc/hosts

# IPv4 and IPv6 localhost aliases

127.0.0.1          localhost.localdomain localhost

10.0.2.100         testcluster.demotest.local  testcluster

# Nodes

10.0.2.101         testcluster1.demotest.local testcluster1

10.0.2.102         testcluster2.demotest.local testcluster2

```

Cluster Config:

```
/etc/cluster/cluster.conf

<?xml version="1.0"?>

<cluster name="clustershared" config_version="2">

 <cman two_node="1" expected_votes="1"/>

 <clusternodes>

  <clusternode name="testcluster1" nodeid="1">

   <fence>

    <method name="single">

     <device name="clustershared" nodename="testcluster1"/>

    </method>

   </fence>

  </clusternode>

  <clusternode name="testcluster2" nodeid="2">

   <fence>

    <method name="single">

     <device name="clustershared" nodename="testcluster2"/>

    </method>

   </fence>

  </clusternode>

</clusternodes>

<fencedevices>

 <fencedevice name="clustershared" agent="fence_clustershared"/>

</fencedevices>

</cluster>

```

Testcluster1:

```
cman_tool status

Version: 6.1.0

Config Version: 2

Cluster Name: clustershared

Cluster Id: 10206

Cluster Member: Yes

Cluster Generation: 40

Membership state: Cluster-Member

Nodes: 2

Expected votes: 1

Total votes: 2

Quorum: 1

Active subsystems: 8

Flags: 2node Dirty

Ports Bound: 0

Node name: testcluster1

Node ID: 1

Multicast addresses: 239.192.39.6

Node addresses: 10.0.2.101

```

und:

Testcluster2:

```
Version: 6.1.0

Config Version: 2

Cluster Name: clustershared

Cluster Id: 10206

Cluster Member: Yes

Cluster Generation: 40

Membership state: Cluster-Member

Nodes: 2

Expected votes: 1

Total votes: 1

Quorum: 1

Active subsystems: 8

Flags: 2node Dirty

Ports Bound: 0 177

Node name: testcluster2

Node ID: 2

Multicast addresses: 239.192.39.6

Node addresses: 10.0.2.102
```

Das erstellen eines Filessystems ist auch möglich: (z.B)

```

gfs_mkfs -p lock_dlm -t clustershared:shared -j 1 /dev/sda4

This will destroy any data on /dev/sda4.

Are you sure you want to proceed? [y/n] y

Device:                    /dev/sda4

Blocksize:                 4096

Filesystem Size:           5956852

Journals:                  1

Resource Groups:           92

Locking Protocol:          lock_dlm

Lock Table:                clustershared:shared

Syncing...

All Done

```

Ein Filesystem Check sieht dann so aus:

```
fsck.gfs /dev/sda4

Initializing fsck

Clearing journals (this may take a while).

Journals cleared.

Starting pass1

Pass1 complete

Starting pass1b

Pass1b complete

Starting pass1c

Pass1c complete

Starting pass2

Pass2 complete

Starting pass3

Pass3 complete

Starting pass4

Pass4 complete

Starting pass5

Pass5 complete

Writing changes to disk
```

Nun kommt mein Problem. Ich kann das Filesystem nicht mounten:

mount -t gfs2 /dev/sda4 /mnt

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda4,

       missing codepage or helper program, or other error

       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

       dmesg | tail  or so

mount -t gfs /dev/sda4 /mnt

/sbin/mount.gfs: node not a member of the default fence domain

/sbin/mount.gfs: error mounting lockproto lock_dlm

Was habe ich vergessen ? Die meisten Gentoo Howtos  und Links beziehen sich auf das GFS1.

PS: Dmesg:

GFS2: code version (1801, 1900) is incompatible with ondisk format (1309, 1401)

GFS2: I don't know how to upgrade this FS

----------

## simp

Ok, 

ich habe die Lösung gefunden.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-572129-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-50.html

Das Problem ist, dass die Ebuilds im Portage nicht funktionieren.

----------

